# Billing J3301 & J2001???



## volleyb13 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a question, patient came in and had Injection with 7cc 1% lidocaine and 1 cc of 40mg/cc kenalog. Dr mixes them together.
One of our doctors is requesting we add code J2001 so that he can bill for the lidocaine as well as for the Kenalog J3301.

I did not think that we could bill J2001 separately in this situation??

Any guidance on this would be great. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 3, 2010)

J2001 is for IV infusion not IM or joint injections.  They use the lidocaine as a comfort measure which cannot be charged to the insurance.


----------



## volleyb13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Great, thats what I thought, just wanted to be sure before I went back to the doctor with what I found.

Thanks again!


----------

